# FPS Anzeigen lassen



## Kadorkeule (13. November 2007)

Ahoi,

wenn man sich mit STRG+# die Anker für die ganzen Fenster anzeigen lässt, dann findet sich da auch ein Fenster "FPS-Anzeige".

Wie kann ich mir aber die FPS anzeigen lassen? Ich habe keine Option dafür bisher gefunden, aber gehen sollte es ja, den das Fenster dafür wäre ja da.

Weis das hier zufällig jemand?


----------



## Tikume (13. November 2007)

Fraps benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Interface selbst bietet das meines Wissens nach nicht.


----------



## Kulunki (14. November 2007)

Ich glaube das war STRG + F bin mir nur nicht mehr sicher, ein blick ins Handbuch oder untern den Optionen > Tastaturbelegung könnte hier aufklärung verschaffen


----------



## NavySushi (14. November 2007)

Seit "Defenders of Eriador" Buch 11 ist die Anzeige der Fps möglich!

Einfach "STRG+F" ... und wie Du schon selbst weißt, kannste die Position mit "STRG+#" ändern!


----------



## Kadorkeule (15. November 2007)

Ahoi,

danke für die Infos. Klappt, nu kann ich die Grafikeinstellungen endlich vernünftig anpassen ;-)


----------



## Kerindor (16. November 2007)

Kadorkeule schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> danke für die Infos. Klappt, nu kann ich die Grafikeinstellungen endlich vernünftig anpassen ;-)



Ich finde die FPS Anzeige nur bedingt nützlich. Auf UH Einstellung habe ich immer noch gute 30FPS, aber die Platte ist dann im Dauerbetrieb, trotz 2GB Ram.
Und die Nachladeruckler sind schlimmer als FPS Einbrüche.


----------



## Exeone (4. August 2008)

Sry das ich diesen alten thread wieder zum leben erwecke aber ich habe das selbe prop wie mein vorredner wie kann man es vermeiden das solche nachladerückler auftreten?


----------

